# This is my first post ever! I have a Spalding 1890's & Chainless Spalding - HELP!



## pepper (Jul 3, 2010)

I recently received 2 Antique bicycles.
I know NOTHING about them.
They are both in pretty good, original condition.
The Spalding has wooden rims.
The Tribune has the original seat, and fenders, and some of the decorative string still hanging off the fender hooks.
Both have nice bicycle emblem plates on them.
My husband thinks they are in the way.
I think they are great!
(American Pickers)
Do I restore them, do I go someplace special to find buyers for them?
How do I price them?
Is there a website?  I haven't found much of anything, so I am asking here.
Can you help?
I would post pictures, but I'm not sure how. I just registered 5 minutes ago.
Thanks for any help that is out there.


----------



## pepper (Jul 3, 2010)

The Tribune Bicycle Says "Model 8 " on the badge, if that is any help.


----------



## OldRider (Jul 3, 2010)

Theres a fellow here on the Cabe by the name of Walter Branche that loves the older pre 1900 bikes, and sometimes ends up purchasing them. Find his name among the users and send him a private message, he could definitely steer you in the right direction.


----------



## sam (Jul 4, 2010)

I'd like to know a bit about the spalding? Photos?---sam


----------



## pepper (Jul 4, 2010)

Hi Sam,
I am not sure how to post photos here.
If you know how to email me directly, I agreed to that option, I think, please do so, and I will send photos.
Or if someone will explain the photo process and limitations, I will proceed that way.
New to all this.....
Both the Spalding Bros bike and The Tribune bikes are pretty great, andI will take photos in the morning.
I have been told they are both pre 1900.
Both have wooden rims and one is a chainless bike.
That one has the original hand grips and seat.
Thanks for your inquiry.


----------



## sam (Jul 5, 2010)

Pepper,go to this site:
http://photobucket.com/
register for a free acount and load your photos.After they load to the Photobucket site just copy the link below the photo and past.


----------



## DonChristie (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi Pepper and welcome to the site. You have found the place for tips, sells or repairs. Pics would be the best way. I can post for you if I get copies. Lol, usually we have the *husband*/bikes and woman complaints about his collection.


----------



## DonChristie (Jul 6, 2010)

Pics posted for Pepper

Spalding


----------



## DonChristie (Jul 6, 2010)

Pics posted post for Pepper 

Tribune


----------



## yewhi (Jul 7, 2010)

Wow!  A couple of great old bikes.  I know virtually nothing about bikes from this era, but they bring a huge smile to my face.

Thanks for posting the pictures!


----------



## sam (Jul 7, 2010)

The spalding would make a great 25th infantry bicycle corps replica ---it is a mans frame with the correct crank,sprocket,and head badge.The original Buffalo soldiers spalding bicycles had three plate forks.---these were the first American army bicycles.


----------



## davekingedits (Jul 8, 2010)

Yeah, beautiful bikes, and congratulations on finding them.  Question for the group, are the pedals of the Spalding offset from the centerline of the chain ring?  And what effect would that have on the ride, if any?

David King


----------



## DonChristie (Jul 8, 2010)

Spalding whole view


----------



## kpollard (Jul 9, 2010)

I am interested in buying these bikes depending on the price.


----------



## kpollard (Jul 9, 2010)

pepper said:


> I recently received 2 Antique bicycles.
> I know NOTHING about them.
> They are both in pretty good, original condition.
> The Spalding has wooden rims.
> ...




I am interested in purchasing. This message was forwarded to me and I just registered a few minutes ago myself.


----------



## grey3speedfrmeuro (Jul 26, 2010)

Just joined the CABE not sure, but if you contact the Wheelmen.org they might know of some people who could help with research or restoration also.


----------



## Zephyr (Oct 10, 2010)

I love them. Mostly the Tribune but not much more. Don't listen to your husband tell you that they are in the way. They never are in the way.


----------



## davekingedits (Oct 11, 2010)

Hey, Pepper, and welcome.

They are two great bikes, and though it may not look like it, they are in remarkably good condition for their age.  They would be of interest to collectors.  Particularly the chainless.  It is a drop frame (a woman's bike), but the chaniless arrangement was used primarily in the 1890's and is valued by collectors.  I'd guess (purely unscientifically, based on what I've seen trolling eBay) that they are worth at least a thousand dollars between them.  By the way, the "decorative string" was originally a skirt guard, to keep a woman's skirt from being tangled in the spokes.  

I'm sure you can find plenty of advice here (in posts or in the literature that's advertised on the site) on how to preserve/restore them.  And they would be fun to ride.

Enjoy them,

David King


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 11, 2010)

chainless is about 800 and the other is about 500 in my opinion. nice bikes.


----------



## pelletman (Oct 11, 2010)

Chainless' 1898 to 1922 by Columbia.  League made them in 1896 and 7 I think.  Pope bought their patent.


----------



## davekingedits (Oct 11, 2010)

I stand corrected.  Thanks, Pelletman.  Learning this sort of thing is why I visit the forum.

David


----------



## Larmo63 (Oct 17, 2010)

Love them!!! I think that if the ladies was a men's, you would have real value. The guys who do the shaft drive stuff would use the ladies for parts to complete a men's bike. The seat on the ladies is quite nice. Do not let somebody low ball you. These are neat.


----------

